

Nostalgia Just Became a Law of Nature - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/nostalgia-just-became-a-law-of-nature

======
agumonkey
Also check this parallel article (from the comments)
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140122-a-new-physics-
theory...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140122-a-new-physics-theory-of-
life/)

A bit less romanticized.

------
endgame
Stupid popup about something-or-other.

[http://tabcloseddidntread.com/](http://tabcloseddidntread.com/)

